# new to inshore fishing help



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey I'm 15 and got a 13 ft Boston whaler for my birthday with a 25 HP mercury. I'm used to offshore fishing but I want to start doing a little inshore fishing. I'm on a budget and was just wondering what some must have things for inshore fishing are and what I should spend my money on. Any tips on fishing rods or anything else would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

depends on what type of reels you like, when I was your age i got hooked on abu garcia reels... baitcasters. For all of your inshore red, trout & flounder, you can pick up a abu garcia 5500 red reel at walmart for 40 bucks. easy to learn to cast and easy to clean, plus it will last a long time. you can sometimes find a rod and reel combo for around 70 -80 bucks. also I like the soft tackle boxes that have the slide in compartments, they wont scuff up your boat.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks, I have a spinning reel that I use for freshwater fishing sometimes
Would it be okay? And what's the best bait for specs?


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

A lot of cheaper freshwater gear won't hold up well in the salt. If you do use it, you need to rinse and clean it after each use for sure.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay, would I need a trolling motor for this kind of fishing?


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Honestly, a good spinning combo would be your best bet for something to invest in, that and prepare for the high gas prices this summer. Where do you plan on going? You might also checkout craigslist for some stuff too, like a used trolling motor if your on a budget. Buy your bait at Joe Patti's on your budget instead of the bait stores, except for live bait. They'll even cut if up for you if you want. I've found that they are reasonably cheaper. Don't think your the only one on a budget, most of us are.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

Mostly in the bay around orange beach and perdido key. Im just trying to have a little fun when not out in the gulf.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

I may try to do some flounder gigging to


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Check out the pay it forward thread, just saw it, great idea.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

Will my boat be big enough to fish in these areas? Should i put a lot of money in this boat or save up to get a bigger one?


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a Whaler, so it definitely won't sink. I think you'd be ok, just have to give it a try. Honestly, the bigger the boat, the deeper the pockets you need to have. Go with what you've got, and go from there. You're young enough to get a bunch of bigger boats.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool, I've already got a lot of big plans for it. I bought a radio with 4 speakers. Will I need a second battery to run it or will I be okay?


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

The 25 horse I don't think has a alternator for charging. I know my 150 does, so you might want to get a second battery, make sure they match though, cranking or deep cycle, and when I was a kid with my 12 footer and 15 horse, a set of oars came in really handy more than once.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay I've heard of on board battery chargers or taking a jumpbox with you.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Does your 25 have a pull start too?


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

It does but I haven't tried cranking it that way. I think its a 90's model mercury 2 stroke.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

I know an extra battery would be a lot of extra weight for a boat this size


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Try the pull start, because it could be useful, the stereo will suck some juice out of the battery. You should see how it all goes before you really put money into the boat. Remember, it is only a 13 footer, and you will want to upgrade one day, and not everyone has the same taste in gadgets.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

I've thought about keeping it to restore one day. I'm gonna try to post pics soon.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

I've thought about keeping it to restore one day I'm just not sure yet. But I might just use it like it is this year.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, when I get tired of my boat, I'll use it for a trade for upgrading, most likely get a walkaround, but I'm gonna keep mine for a while so I can get good use from it.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Outcast bait and tackle on Barrancas has layaway, so you might get some good rod combos from there.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

One of my buddys is the owners nephew and said that i need to get a 3000 model reel. thanks for all the help


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Your welcome, good luck fishing, and try not to fall in.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

Academy has a humminbird fishfinder on sale for 80 dollars. Would I really use/need it for this kind of fishing?


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Always good to know how deep the water is, and if you're gonna run aground. Hummingbirds are good starters. Pretty cheap, and ok.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

okay ill think about it, thanks.


----------

